# تعلموا الهدوء وسط مشاكل الحياه



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*

تعلم الهدوء وسط مشاكل الحياة 

وسط هذه الحياة ومشاكلها
اذا أصبت بخيبة أمل ، أو سمعت خبراً سيئاً ، أو قابلت أشخاصاً صعبي المراس ، فإنك تنغمس لا شعورياً في عادات سيئة ، وغير سليمة بحيث تبالغ في تصرفاتك وتركز 
على الجانب السلبي أو السيئ في الحياة ،
لذلك 
سرعان ما
تغضب .. تقلق .. إلى أن تصبح حياتك سلسلة من حالات الطوارئ ، 

فما هو الحل إذن:


الحل هو أن تتبع بعض الطرق الميسرة والسهلة والتي لا تحتاج إلا إلى مزيداً من الصبر والإرادة لذلك


تعلم :



بأن لا تتهم بصغائر الأمور لان كل الأمور صغائر ، فلا تركز على الأمور الصغيرة ولا تضخمها كأن تسمع نقداً غير عادل ، لان ذلك سيؤدي إلى استنفاذ طاقتك دون أن تشعر ..


التصالح مع العيوب:
كأن يكون العيب في شكل الشخص أو مظهره ، بمعنى أن تشعر بالرضا والقبول تجاه ما تملك وتجاه ما منحك إياه رب المجد، لان الكمال للرب وحدة، ولان محاولة 
الوصول إلى الكمال تؤدي إلى التصادم مع الرغبة في تحقيق السكينة الداخلية ، والتركيز على العيب يبعدنا عن هدفنا في أن نكون أكثر هدوءا وعطفاً.



لا تكن واقعياً ولا خيالياً:


وهنا لاحظ الانقباض الذي يعتريك عند التعمق في التفكير وكلما تعمقت في التفاصيل كلما زاد شعورك سوءاً ، حتى يتملكك القلق ، كأن تستيقظ ليلاً فتتذكر مكالمة مهمة عليك
إجرائها في الصباح الباكر فبدلا ً من أن تشعر بالارتياح ، تتذكر كل ما عليك القيام به في اليوم التالي فيزداد شعورك سوءاً، لذا أقتل انغماسك في التفكير ، وأوقف قطار أفكارك قبل أن ينطلق .



انظر إلى الكوب الزجاجي واعتبره مكسوراً:

وهذه الطريقة لتتعلم أن الحياة في تغير مستمر ، فلكل شيء بداية ولكل شيء نهاية فكل شجرة تبدأ ببذرة وتعود للتراب ، فكل سيارة وكل آلة وكل شيء سوف يبلى يوما 
ولا محالة من ذلك ..



اكتب رسالة عما يجيش في صدرك كل أسبوع لعدة دقائق:



لتتذكر كل الناس الطيبين الذين مروا بحياتك ، وخصص لحظات كل يوم للتفكير في شخص يستحق منك توجيه الشكر إليه .


تواضع للناس وتظاهر بأنك الأقل معرفة و ثقافة :


وذلك بان تتخيل بأن جميع من تقابله أعلى منك معرفة ً وعلماً ، لأنك ستتعلم منهم شيئا ما ،فالسائق الطائش والمراهق السيئ الأخلاق ما وجدوا إلا ليعلموك الصبر ، فتمتع بمزيد من الصبر ودرب نفسك عليه ، وأسال نفسك : 
لماذا يفعلون ذلك ؟؟وماذا يحاولون تعليمي ؟؟



تعلم أن تعيش في الوقت الحاضر:



ولا تسمح لمشكلات الماضي ولا اهتمامات المستقبل بالسيطرة على وقتك حتى لا تستمر في القلق والإحباط .


اعلم إن قدرة الرب تبدو في كل شي:
في شروق الشمس وفي غروبها وفي ابتسامة طفل وفي ....
لتشعر بالسكينة ولترى الجوانب الايجابية في الحياة .



أخف صدقتك بحيث لا تدري يمينك ما أنفقت شمالك:



ولا تفصح عما أنفقت ، وتأمل ذلك الشعور بالارتياح والذي سينتابك عند إعطائك بغير مقابل ، وتذكر بأن تعطي بلا مقابل .

كن رحيما بالآخرين:




بأن تضع نفسك مكانهم وان تكف في التفكير في نفسك ، فتخيل انك في مأزق شخصاً آخر ، حتى تحس بآلامه وإحباطاته ، محاولاً تقديم يد العون له ، فمن هنا نفتح قلوبنا للكل ، فتبرع بمال قليل أو ابتسم في وجه الغير ( المهم هو أن تفعل شيئاً).



لا تقاطع الآخرين أو تكمل حديثهم

فهذه من سمات الأشخاص المشغولين كثيراً ، والذين لايدركون مدى الطاقة التي يستنزفونها لأنهم يتحدثون عن شخصين في آن واحد ، لذا ذكر نفسك قبل البدء في 
الحديث وتحلى بالصبر . *​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا يا مامتى 
بجد موضوع جميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## girgis2 (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا هابي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع ومميز هابى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنايبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااا يا مامتى
> بجد موضوع جميل
> يسوع يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا هابي*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع رائع ومميز هابى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنايبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## mero_engel (30 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع كالعاده يا ملاكي الغالي *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع كالعاده يا ملاكي الغالي *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## loay alkldine (3 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداا   شكراااا هابي*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (14 مارس 2010)

loay alkldine قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداا   شكراااا هابي*
> *ربنا يباركك*


----------

